# Adaptation of blah's OH COLL algorithms for 2H



## Musturd (Dec 26, 2009)

Six months ago blah made a thread about a new way to recognize CxLL (here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=193159#post193159 )

I am in the process of converting all the 2H-unfriendly algorithms into friendly ones. I thought I should share what I have done so far. I added a section at the end of the sheet with U-Permutations from each angle (useful to know if using COLL).

Here it is: http://docs.google.com/View?id=dgc88x6z_0hn7gkxfd
(I've only done U and T and the U-Perms at the end so far. All other cases still have OH-friendly algorithms)
Credits: blah (images/algs), Cride (visualCube), and speedsolving wiki (some algs).

Please let me know if there are any typos, if you know of a better algorithm for a certain case, or if you just have a suggestion about how I should change any aspect of this sheet.
I'll try to update this, but I am going away for a week, so I probably won't update it. And when school starts again I definitely won't update it. It will be done eventually, though.

I hope this belongs in Speedcubing Discussion...

EDIT: blah, I won't bother you with a PM, but if you read this please share your system for recognizing the L-cases of COLL


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, right now (at this very moment) I'm finishing my COLL alg list. I still have to type out Sune and Anti-Sune (I have them written down) and then fix and bad ones that I missed. Do you want me to post a link?

Also, I love the section for the U Perms. 

Go go gadget ZZ!


----------



## Musturd (Dec 26, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Wow, right now (at this very moment) I'm finishing my COLL alg list. I still have to type out Sune and Anti-Sune (I have them written down) and then fix and bad ones that I missed. Do you want me to post a link?
> 
> Also, I love the section for the U Perms.
> 
> Go go gadget ZZ!



Do your algorithms work with blah's recognition system? Even if they don't, I'd like to see your list.

ZZ Forever!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

Yea, of course they work, well a couple need AUF, but the average is about 10.6 HTM for the whole cabutal.

Also, one typo, in the U Perm section, both are labelled as (U(a)), you should probably fix that to (Ua) and (Ub).


----------



## Musturd (Dec 26, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Yea, of course they work, well a couple need AUF, but the average is about 10.6 HTM for the whole cabutal.
> 
> Also, one typo, in the U Perm section, both are labelled as (U(a)), you should probably fix that to (Ua) and (Ub).



I'd rather not have to AUF. That's the reason I wanted to generate my own algorithms (if an AUF leads to a ridiculously short, fingertrick friendly algorithm I'll go with it).
Now that I think about it, though, some of the algorithms I already found lead with a U move.

Also, I fixed the U-perm error.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

Musturd said:


> I'd rather not have to AUF. That's the reason I wanted to generate my own algorithms (if an AUF leads to a ridiculously short, fingertrick friendly algorithm I'll go with it).
> Now that I think about it, though, some of the algorithms I already found lead with a U move.
> 
> Also, I fixed the U-perm error.



Cool, I've worked as hard as I can to use as few AUF's as possible, but some make the alg like half as short. Also, I find that the AUF to COLL recog can be combined with the AUF in the alg if your recog is fast enough. Example: instead of doing a U, (recog), U, (alg), it becomes U2+(recog), (alg).


----------



## Musturd (Dec 26, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather not have to AUF. That's the reason I wanted to generate my own algorithms (if an AUF leads to a ridiculously short, fingertrick friendly algorithm I'll go with it).
> ...



I'm looking forward to seeing that list of algs you have.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

Musturd said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing that list of algs you have.



I'll give you the list as of a couple days ago.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

There are a lot of things that I've changed on paper though. Also one thing to note, NONE of the algs have cube rotations OR little d moves. So far, the moves are restricted to <U,R,F,L,D,r> for optimized speed. Hope you like it.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 26, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> There are a lot of things that I've changed on paper though. Also one thing to note, NONE of the algs have cube rotations OR little d moves. So far, the moves are restricted to <U,R,F,L,D,r> for optimized speed. Hope you like it.



Those look awesome!
How do you tell what cases to apply to the algorithms?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks! 

I've been working on this for quite a while, but I encourage you to wait untill I release the completed version (a couple of minutes maybe). Oh, and you always finish with the D colour still on D. As for which cases, you'll have to figure that out yourself (or wait a little while for me to do that).

Enjoy


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, I think this is done. As far as the recog goes, I guess you'll have to reverse the algorithm and then see which case it is. The first number in brackets is the HTM and the second is the QTM. The algorithms and the sets are organized by the HTM (fewest to most) followed by the QTM if there is a tie.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 26, 2009)

My algs


```
COLL

H

Front-back bars
F (R U R' U')*3 F'		14 

Left-right bars
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'		11

Front bar
y' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L		11

Right bar
y F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' 	14

Pi

Left-right bars
R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L		11

Cross
y F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'	14

Right bar
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R		9

Left bar
R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2' U2' R		12

Up slope
y L' U2 L U L' U L2 U' R' U L' U' R		13

Down slope
y R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U L U' R U L'		13

U

Front bar
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'		13

Back bar
R' U2' R F U' R' U' R U F'		10

Front-back bars
y' F2 R U' R' U' R U y' R U R' B' R U' R	14

Cross
x' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R'	9

Up slope
L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L'		9

Down slope
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R		9

T

Front-back bars
R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R2 U2 R U R’ U R	13

Left-right bars
R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R		11

Front bar
R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L		10

Back bar
y’ x’ R U2 R D2 R’ U2 R D2 R2		9

Left bar
y Lw' U' L U R U' L' U		8

Right bar
y' Rw U R' U' L' U R U'		8

Sune

Left bar
R' U2' R U R' U R 		7

Right bar
y' R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R'		11

Left-right bars
F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R		10
y R L U2 L' U' L U2 R2 U L' U' R		12 

Up slope
y L' R U R' U' L U2 R U2 R'		10

Down slope
y R U' L' U R' U' L'		7

Cross
y' R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U R L'		10
y L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U L R'		10 

Antisune
Mirror of all the Sune algs.

L

R U (R' U R U')*3 U' R'		15

R' U' R L U2 R' U' R U2 L'		10

Rw U R U' L' U R' U'		8
y2 x U R' U' L U R U' L'	8

y' x U' L U R' U' L' U R	8

y R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2		9

y2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2		9
```


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

Found 2 typos, I gave an extra turn to 2 of my algs, I'm redoing it now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok. This should be perfectly correct unless I update some of the algs.

Average movecount is 10.4/11.9 not including AUF.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll update my page with (both/or the better IMO) of your algorithms for each case. Thanks both of you!
Not right now though, I need to finish packing, etc. I'm bringing my laptop away with me, so I should hopefully get to this tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

Awesome, I think I'm going to start learning mine, as well as some EPLL algs. Good luck.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 27, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Awesome, I think I'm going to start learning mine, as well as some EPLL algs. Good luck.



And good luck to you.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 29, 2009)

Fixed all of the algs. They are now written so that only <rRUFD> moves are in the algs. Enjoy, non of the fractions are rounded.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 31, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Fixed all of the algs. They are now written so that only <rRUFD> moves are in the algs.


If you're talking about generators, you should use a comma delimiter: <r, R, U, F, D>.

This has been a public service announcement to those unfamiliar with group theory notation conventions.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 31, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed all of the algs. They are now written so that only <rRUFD> moves are in the algs.
> ...



But my way is faster... 

Yea, that's what I meant. And I'm still working on perfecting the algorithms.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 31, 2009)

Updated the Pi and H algorithms a little bit. I'll be adding recog soon.

EDIT: I will probably not add recognition pictures.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 31, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed all of the algs. They are now written so that only <rRUFD> moves are in the algs.
> ...



Thanks Lucas.
Also, sorry I haven't updated anything, I'm pretty busy right now (well not really busy since I'm on vacation, but I have a lot to do).
I'm coming home tomorrow, so I might get back to this list in two days.

EDIT:
@miniGOINGS Can you use some sort of identification for your algorithms? (like what fanwuq did)


----------



## Musturd (Jan 4, 2010)

Finished all but the Anitsune Case and L-Case (because blah didn't show how he did L)
Also, I tried mirroring the algorithms for Sune to get the Antisune ones, but I did something wrong. Can someone give me an example that I can work off of to finish the A-case? Or should I just have separate algorithms for the A-case?

Also miniGoings, I wanted to use your algorithms but I didn't want to experiment with each one until I found the right case (I did for one case though because I didn't like fanwuq's or blah's)

Anyway the page has been updated.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 4, 2010)

Musturd said:


> Finished all but the Anitsune Case and L-Case (because blah didn't show how he did L)
> Also, I tried mirroring the algorithms for Sune to get the Antisune ones, but I did something wrong. Can someone give me an example that I can work off of to finish the A-case? Or should I just have separate algorithms for the A-case?



I mirrored most (if not all) of my Sune algs for Anti. Just use mine lol. 



Musturd said:


> Also miniGoings, I wanted to use your algorithms but I didn't want to experiment with each one until I found the right case (I did for one case though because I didn't like fanwuq's or blah's)




Um, yea I could, but it might take me a while.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, I have 2 versions, one for printing (which has no pictures, no colour, and fits perfectly on 2 independant pages) and one for recognition (which isn't layed out as nicely but has all of the pictures). Plus I added the T Perm and Y Perm and fixed some of my other algs. Enjoy.


----------



## Musturd (Jan 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ok, I have 2 versions, one for printing (which has no pictures, no colour, and fits perfectly on 2 independant pages) and one for recognition (which isn't layed out as nicely but has all of the pictures). Plus I added the T Perm and Y Perm and fixed some of my other algs. Enjoy.



Thank you, I'll use your Antisune algs. Where is it?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 5, 2010)

Musturd said:


> Where is it?



Arg... it's to big to upload. Let me work on it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 5, 2010)

So, with a little bit of creative thinking (and the use of the print screen feature) I have made 5 pages that are ready to be printed. The content is IDENTICAL to the Word document I have in MyDocs, except that you can't edit it in word. Have fun.

EDIT: One of the Pi cases has an algorithm that has "R2 R’ r’" in it, which should be "R2 U’ r’". Also, some of the cases have blank recog pictures. This is because blah has not created pictures for these cases.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!! Also, have you been updating your page? Would you like help with that?


----------

